# Pigeon chick out of the nest



## Boballistic (Apr 27, 2008)

I recently post a thread stating a pigeon chick has died and one pigeon chick was alive. I guess in order to stay away from the dead chick he moved out of the nest. I didn't come back to this thread to check on what to do with the dead chick and I haven't dispose it. now the live pigeon chick is out of the nest and i rarely see the pigeon's parent come by. 

After I dispose of the dead chick do I put him back in the nest and should I attept to repair the nest. the nest isn't what I call a decent nest to start with it's no wonder the pigeon chick is outside the nest. 

I'm not a heartless man I don't want the pigeon chick to die but I also don't want it to be fully abandon by it's parent by moving him. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boballistic said:


> I recently post a thread stating a pigeon chick has died and one pigeon chick was alive. I guess in order to stay away from the dead chick he moved out of the nest. I didn't come back to this thread to check on what to do with the dead chick and I haven't dispose it. now the live pigeon chick is out of the nest and i rarely see the pigeon's parent come by.
> 
> After I dispose of the dead chick do I put him back in the nest and should I attept to repair the nest. the nest isn't what I call a decent nest to start with it's no wonder the pigeon chick is outside the nest.
> 
> I'm not a heartless man I don't want the pigeon chick to die but I also don't want it to be fully abandon by it's parent by moving him. I don't know what to do.


First of all, do take the dead baby out. It is a myth that the parents will abandon the baby if a human touches them. 
Do you have any idea how old the live baby is? Once the babies reach about 12 days old, the parents will start leaving them more often to find food. If the chick is out of the nest, I would expect it's a little older than 12 days old. Also, don't worry about the nest. Some pigeons just aren't nest builders and if you move the nest around or re-arange it, they might abandon it.
Can you post a picture by any chance? 
Also, are you feeding these birds or letting them fend for themselves?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Is the baby getting fed? you can check this out by the fullness of the crop.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Also....hre's a great webpage which can help you determine the age of the baby....if you look carefully, you can usually estimate it within 3 days or so of actual age.....

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------

